# Fattie Basics - a few questions



## nysmokes (May 19, 2009)

OK - I've been reading the forums, and it looks like freestyle is the way to go.  You put your own spin on it.  Sorry if these questions have been asked before

1. Looks like everyone goes with using a pound of sausage as the standard

2. Filling - go for it, but go easy on the cheese and sauces as to not make it all mush or leak???

3. When using veggies, do you precook or add raw?

4. Ok for eating once the internal temp has reached b/t 165-175

Here is what I am thinking for my first fattie, I love the bacon weave, but dont think I want bacon on this combo.

1lb - Italian Sausage
Couple Cloves of Garlic rubbed into sausage
Pepperoni
Mozzerella Cheese
Pizza Sauce
Onions
Roasted Red Peppers

Thanks


----------



## fire it up (May 19, 2009)

Yes, basically most people put their own spin on things depending on their own personal taste, but there are many standards that can be copied like pizza and breakfast fatties.
And usually 1lb is used because a lot of the store bought chub sausages are either 1lb or 2lbs, but 1lb makes for a nice meal sized fattie.
You do want to cook your veggies first if you don't want them really crunchy.  Even though it cooks, most veggies don't have a chance to break down enough to become soft.
165 is perfect but make sure you let it rest under foil for 15-20 minutes so your innerds don't just flow out.

With the fillings you can use whatever you want, if doing cheeses try to opt for a cheese that has a higher melting temp.  Feta, provolone, basically anything besides cheese whiz types and processed cheeses will hold up pretty well.
Things like cream cheese will even work you just have to make sure not to overstuff and make sure the fattie itself is tightly wrapped and set in the freezer for 10-15 minutes to set.
If able I would suggest smoking the garlic and then adding it into the sausage mixture,  Smoked garlic makes such a wonderful addition to the beauty that is a fattie.
Make sure to let us know how well it turns out.


----------



## spirit deer (May 19, 2009)

I've only made two fatties so far so I'm not a pro by any means.  I also grilled them instead of smoking them.

The first one I made, I used a meatloaf recipe using extra lean ground beef, and the bacon weave.  




It was stuffed with deli ham, blue cheese, and onions.  It turned out great!

The second one, I made using more or less the same meatloaf recipe, but with ground turkey instead of ground beef.  I also used the bacon weave for that one.  It was stuffed with deli ham, Swiss cheese, and green bell pepper.  Again, it turned out great.

I don't pre-cook veggies because we don't mind if they're tender-crisp.  So that part comes down to personal preference.

We just can't eat the extreme high fat versions of this dish, but we really love both this meal and the concept itself, so will continue experimenting with different fillings and flavors.

The bacon wrap keeps the leaner meats nice and moist.  I used thin-sliced bacon because that ends up being less bacon, fat, and sodium per serving without giving up any flavor.

I think you're limited only by your imagination and the ingredients you have on hand.


----------



## trapper (May 19, 2009)

I put the sausage in a gallon zip-lock bag to flatten it out evenly before rolling. I prefer to use 1 1/2lbs for that size so I buy 3 lbs of sausage and make two fatties.  I roll them up with the saran wrap to get them really tight and don't seem to need the bacon weave to hold them together.  Things like mushrooms that give off liquid I pre-cook. Last weekend I grilled some steaks and put extra mushrooms and onions on, indirect heat and some oak for smoke. The next day I put them in a fattie with pizza sauce and mozzerella. It was outstanding.


----------



## werdwolf (May 19, 2009)

Same as Trapper, 3 lbs and 2 fatties. One to eat and one to freeze!


----------



## geek with fire (May 19, 2009)

Here's a pizza fatty that I did some time ago.  Very good flavor:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ht=pizza+fatty

I sautee the veggies before hand because it reduces the moisture that will create a mess as well as leave a void in the center of the fatty once all of the juice leaks out.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 19, 2009)

I had the same prob. Also I used low moisture cheese from our deli and it helped keep the crater from forming in the middle.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 21, 2009)

Your filling looks and sounds good. Nothing here says you have to build it this way it's just the method on how you build it. You can use anything you want outside I've heard sausage, hamburger, venison or even turkey. The filling is up to you the sky is the limit. Cook time is recommened at 165 or 170 and that is soething you can change but you my not want too.Another thing is watch out with your filling is the moisture level the more stuff ingedance the more it wants to leak out. So good luck in your new venture into the world of the FATTIE.
One cooked is one hooked


----------



## papa chubby (May 23, 2009)

I started doing something - may be unique, maybe not but posting it just as a pointer - when dealing with most liquid ingredients for fatties.

I used to have a hard time rolling the fatty if there's much liquid ingredients in there. I now pour the liquid ingredients in individual sandwich bags and (about a quarter inch or so) freeze it. This works great for marinara sauce to put in pizza fatties, wing sauce for buffalo chicken fatties, blue cheese dressing, eggs, etc. Obviously doesn't work for syrup but it's good for most liquids.


----------

